# “Water Diviner” on Blu-ray or DVD on July 28th or Own it Early on Digital HD on July 7th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Sensational screen entertainment.”

— Pete Hammond, Deadline



WITNESS HOPE AND SPECTACULAR

COURAGE WHEN

*THE WATER DIVINER*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY, DVD

and DIGITAL HD FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray debuts on July 28

Own it early on Digital HD on July 7



Burbank, CA, June XX, 2015 – Separated by war, a determined father goes the distance to find his sons when “The Water Diviner” arrives onto Blu-ray and DVD on July 28 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. Academy Award® winner Russell Crowe (“Gladiator”) makes his directorial debut in “The Water Diviner,” an epic and inspiring tale of one man’s life-changing journey of discovery. The film will be available early on Digital HD on July 7.



Crowe directed “The Water Diviner” from a screenplay by Andrew Knight and Andrew Anastasios, who were also executive producers on the film. The film was produced by Andrew Mason, Keith Rodger and Troy Lum, alongside executive producers James Packer, Brett Ratner, Kerry Stokes, Tim Worner, Angus Ross and John Collee. The film’s international ensemble cast also includes Olga Kurylenko, Yilmaz Erdogan, Cem Yilmaz, Jai Courtney, Ryan Corr, James Fraser, Ben O’Toole, Jacqueline McKenzie and Isabel Lucas.



“The Water Diviner” won three Australian Academy of Cinema and Television Arts Awards, including Best Picture. The film also won in the categories of Best Supporting Actor (Erdogan) and Best Costume Design. It also received five additional nominations, for Best Lead Actor (Crowe), Best Supporting Actress (McKenzie), Best Original Screenplay, Best Production Design and Best Editing.



“The Water Diviner” will be available on Blu-ray for $29.98, and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “The Water Diviner” via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



Crowe stars in “The Water Diviner” as Australian farmer Joshua Connor, who, in 1919 goes in search of his three missing sons, last known to have fought against the Turks in the bloody Battle of Gallipoli. Arriving in Istanbul, he is thrust into a vastly different world, where he encounters others who have suffered their own losses in the conflict: Ayshe (Olga Kurylenko), a strikingly beautiful but guarded hotelier and single mother; her young, spirited son, Orhan (Dylan Georgiades), who finds a friend in Connor; and Major Hasan (Yilmaz Erdoğan), a Turkish officer who fought against Connor’s boys and who may be this father’s only hope. With seemingly insurmountable obstacles in his path, Connor must travel across the battle-scarred Turkish landscape to find the truth…and his own peace.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“The Water Diviner” Blu-ray contains the following special features:

· The Making of The Water Diviner

· The Battle of Gallipoli



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On July 7, “The Water Diviner” will be available to own for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. On July 28, “The Water Diviner” will be made available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Single $29.98

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: July 28, 2015

DVD Languages: English

BD Languages: English

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish

BD Subtitles: English, Latin Spanish

Running Time: 111 minutes

Rating: Rated R for war violence including some disturbing images






DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]​


----------

